# New Holland 1530



## Dieselman966 (Oct 15, 2020)

Anyone on here that runs a NH 1530? I'm buying a 1999 model 1530. Doesn't currently run. It turns over but and makes some smoke but it wont pop off. Tge glow plugs are not getting power when the key is turned on with temps in the mid *40. Are there any common issues with these engines?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Dieselman, welcome to the forum. 

There is a glow plug power relay and a glow plug timer relay that are common problems. Shibaura engines require glow plugs to start, even in warm weather. 

After you get the glow plugs working, if it won't start check the fuel cutoff solenoid on the injection pump. If it is producing white smoke when cranking, you are getting fuel to the injection pump.


----------



## Dieselman966 (Oct 15, 2020)

Am I correct in assuming that the glow plug timer and relay are probably under the dash? I haven't picked up the tractor yet otherwise I would go poke around. And the fuel cut off solenoid is right on the injector pump correct?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The fuel cutoff solenoid is right on the injector pump. I do not know where the relays are


----------



## Dieselman966 (Oct 15, 2020)

Well I got the tractor home today. It cranks over pretty good and produces some smoke while cranking. The glow plugs definitely dont work so I'll have to figure out the relay and timer issue. When bleeding the fuel lines I dont get much fuel out of the injector lines. So I'm leaning towards the fuel shut off solenoid being stuck.


----------



## Dieselman966 (Oct 15, 2020)

So I broke down and bought the repair manual for my 1530. Glad did. There is no replay for the glow plugs on the 1530. Power comes straight from the ignition switch when between the run and start position. I removed the fuel shut off solenoid tonight and found that that is working. I seem to have more smoke coming out of the exhaust now, but I noticed there is also some coming from the crankcase. I'm guessing this is caused by a blown head gasket or bad rings. I hoping it's just a bad head gasket.


----------

